# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [GAME JAM] Quality Assurance, le jeu du beta testeur

## Saltadrow

Salut les coin-coins,

On a participé à la meta game jam avec un pote et je voulais vous partager le petit jeu qu'on a fait : https://itch.io/jam/metagamejam/rate/238177

On a de bons retours jusqu'à présent, donc on est bien content ^^ Alors, il reste des choses à faire car comme toutes les game jam on n'a pas pu aller au bout de ce qu'on voulait, mais voilà, c'est la première fois qu'on a un jeu fini pour une Jam.

Le jeu dure grosso modo 10 minutes et est jouable dans votre browser directement. Attention, la Jam étant internationale les contrôles sont en qwerty, faudra que vous fassiez ALT+MAJ pour être tranquille (ou jouer avec les flèches directionnelles).

Quelques screens, j'en dirai pas plus pour pas spoiler :

----------


## yourykiki

Ca l'air marrant, mais je me suis coincé dans les arbres de la version 1.2.5 (je crois), en cherchant la clé de la petite maison... :D

J'aime bien le rendu de la partie "jeu" même si la caméra est fixe et que je me suis coincé dans les arbres. Je retenterais ma chance

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'ai testé c'est sympa. Je pense que vous avez bien répondu au thème de la jam, c'est vraiment "meta"  ::):  
Je l'ai "fini" si on peut dire.
Y'a un ou deux minis trucs en plus qui auraient pu encore améliorer l'expérience tel que pouvoir faire un mail sur la synchro verticale, ou pour délimiter l'aire de jeu par exemple.

Intéressant !

----------


## Saltadrow

Merci pour vos retours! On a commencé à écrire un post-mortem (en Anglais, désolé...) je le posterai ici quand il sera fini. La Jam durant assez "longtemps" on a changé pas mal de fois de jeu, du coup je pense que c'est intéressant à lire pour les gens qui font du jeu/ des jams!

Et on prévoit de bosser sur une V2 après notre projet actuel (qui est un god-game-banished-like, j'en dirai plus bientôt  ::P: )

----------


## Saltadrow

Hop, voilà la première partie du post-mortem avec plein d'images de ce qu'on a pas fait finalement ^^ (en Anglais uniquement, sorry...)

https://solroo.itch.io/mgj18-qa/devl...-mortem-part-1

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ah sympa! 
J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas encore de part2 ?

Vous devriez un peu "pimper" votre page itch.io  :;):

----------


## Saltadrow

On y bosse! (En fait on va se faire une page "studio" quand on aura un peu plus de jeux à montrer!). Voilà la part 2:

https://solroo.itch.io/mgj18-qa/devl...-mortem-part-2

----------


## Saltadrow

Je me permets d'up notre projet car les résultats de la Game Jam sont tombés! On finit 5e (sur 115) en "metaness" et 7e (toujours sur 115) en total! On est super content, surtout au vu de l'investissement. Je vous conseille d'aller aussi voir les autres participants, car il y avait des jeux vraiment tops!

----------

